# convict cichlid compatibility



## conwayscience (Apr 5, 2010)

Originally I was planning my tank for an african cichlid mix habitat. However, as my tank fished cycling and was still fishless, the petstore asked me if I'd like to 'rescue' 5 baby convicts that didn't have a home. and I accepted. 

So currently the convicts are thriving 2 weeks in. I went back to the pet store and was recommended if I wanted more variety I could add a pair of midas convicts to the tank. Currently they're a great addition, they're not bullying the convicts but as they explore the caves they're herding the convicts out into the open so i can actually see them for once. 

However checking on care requirements for the midas, I'm reading that in a 20 gallon they're gonna outgrow the tank and eat everything in it. I'm thinking they prob need to go back to the pet store. 


Question, what if anything can I add with the convicts. watching the convicts I think the upper half of the aquarium is pretty lonely. I also have tons of small caves designed into my stacked rock work, as well as several nice live plants that provide great cover for a fish looking to chill for a little while. 

Thanks any suggestions would be welcome. I understand that convicts often have to be kept as species only tanks. I'm just curious if I can add anything else. I wouldn't mind some sort of algae eater, other than common pleco.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

In a 20g tank you're likely going to have problems down the road. Odds are you'll have mixed sexes which means you'll probably get at least one pair. When they decide to breed (it really is a matter of "when" rather than "if") there are going to be problems. You'd need a really big tank to house all five in the long run or, alternatively, you could get rid of three of them after a pair forms and just keep the pair. You _will]/i] get a lot of fry, though._


----------



## conwayscience (Apr 5, 2010)

iamntbatman said:


> In a 20g tank you're likely going to have problems down the road. Odds are you'll have mixed sexes which means you'll probably get at least one pair. When they decide to breed (it really is a matter of "when" rather than "if") there are going to be problems. You'd need a really big tank to house all five in the long run or, alternatively, you could get rid of three of them after a pair forms and just keep the pair. You _will]/i] get a lot of fry, though._


_


Hmm well if I have problems with fry, this would give me an excuse to set up another predator tank, maybe use the babies as supplement food. 


I don't know if I want a pure convict tank. They've been fun the past couple days with a secondary species kind of scaring them out of the caves now and then. Otherwise I only see them when they're feeding then they disappear again back to my awesome cave setup (i made tons of caves expecting originally to have assorted africans)_


----------

